# 6 weeks pregnant had some bleeding - please help?!



## Nickipix

I had some very low, sharp cramps last Thursday which lasted an hour, followed by some bleeding. The cramps stopped as soon as the bleeding started and the blood loss itself was light (it wouldn't have filled a sanitary towel or tampon). The bleeding stopped with the hour and then I had two days of very very light brown blood. 

All seemed ok, but then on Sunday night (4 days later), I had very slight cramps, went to the loo and had bright red blood. Again, it only last an hour maximum and was followed by about 8 hours of brown blood. This second episode happened at the time when in my normal cycle I would be ovulating and I had a slight ache in my right ovary/tube (the left one was removed following an ectopic). This only last about an hour as well.

I rang my clinic but they said there is absolutely nothing they can do or say until the 7 week viability scan which isn't for another 10 days. I've scoured the internet, looking at miscarriage information and also reading about how common bleeding is in the first trimester, but I would be so, completely grateful if anyone has any information, encouraging stories, anything at all that will help me get through the next 10 days....


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

Some women do bleed during the first tri (me being one of those- both pgs). Its could be an implantation bleed, your pregnancy hormone levels or cervical erosions- common during pg.

However as you have had bright red bleeding I would suggest that you try your local early pregnancy assessment uint at your local NHS hospital. They will scan you to see if it is anything else.

Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. I know its hard but stay positive. I know exactly how you are feeling.

Jxx


----------



## Nickipix

Thank you for the advice, it's really appreciated x


----------



## FEW

Hi 

I too had bleeding very similar to yours and so did my mother and sister with all their 6 pregnancies it is much more common than you think. relax and put your feet up as long as it stays light and pale or brown with the odd red spot generally things are ok baby is usually just settling down.

I know it's hard not to worry but try and take it easy reading about miscarriage online won't help so don't do it it just add's to the worry. 

Good luck 

take care
Fran


----------



## Carol250

Hi Nickipx

Just read your post and wanted to wish you well.  I hope everything is okay.

Thinking of you.

Carol xxx


----------



## Nickipix

Thank you, it's so nice to not only hear that it's not uncommon and doesn't necessarily mean a bad ending, but also just the general support, it's so encouraging and so, so, so needed! Thank you x


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there

I had a bleed at just over 7 weeks and it is sooo scary. Many girls bleed at 6weeks,9 weeks and 12 weeks.

I did a search back then and found it a great help. So here are some threads for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=7992.msg336695#msg336695

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27329.msg319313#msg319313

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=3102.msg40870#msg40870 (note the baby announcements in their signatures)

Congrats on your pregnancy.

Love
Megan

PS did you know that bleeding occurs in 50% of pregnancies but doctors believe it could be as high as 70% due to the fact that not all women report for the bleeding and in about 80% of twin pregnancies &#8230;so that'll give you something else to focus on!


----------



## Megan10

Hi Nickpix,
Just wondered how you are doing today? I hope things have settled down and you are coping IK?

I understand completely the stress you are going through as I am having a similar experience. I am 5 weeks today after ICSI and had a bit of cramping on Sunday and yesterday with some brown blood yesterday and a little pink/watery red and brown today. I have a dull ongoing stomach ache and feel a bit nauseous on and off. I too have to wait until the 7 week scan as no bloods at my clinic.
I have scoured the boards and seen some examples where other girls have had similar and gone on to be fine but I am still really worried.

Stay strong and IM me if you need a bit of support. 
Love MeganXX


----------



## noodles

nickpix and Megan - i hope all OK for you both, i had light spotting at about 5 weeks but it went away and all still seems to be OK!  now 10 weeks and all 3 scans were fine.  i also still have weird tummy pains, at first they were cramps like AF but now just odd ones all over!

try and relax - i know its hard - if you get desperate go to your early pregnancy unit, i did at 5 weeks couldn't see much but it was reassuring to get in the 'system' and at least they agreed to do another scan 2 weeks later!

noodles


----------



## Nickipix

Hiya Megan, It's awful isn't it, all this not knowing. It's not like we've had it easy to start with and can cope with a bit of stress! 

(Touchwood) I'm doing ok at the moment but I'm worried because I lost red blood (I've had brown (old i guess) blood/discharge since). It would seem that it could go either way, and until the scan it's 50/50. I think it's awful that clinics can't do anything until the 7 weeks is up, I understand that the ultrasound can't pick up anything earlier, but you'd think there would be something wouldn't you? 

The messages from the other guys have been so encouraging and I'm desparately trying to hang on to the hope they send, but it's so blimmin hard! 

I'm worried also because I haven't had any nausea, well a tiny bit, but to be perfectly honest I think that's where I've been winding myself up into such a state! 

I'm on Progesterone too, and I don't know if my enlarged, lumpy boobs are down to that, or the fact that I'm pregnant!

I want to send good, positive vibes to my stomach because my baby/ies are wanted more than anything in the entire world and I would do ANYTHING to keep them there, but at the same time, don't want to keep my hopes up only to be completely shattered.

I hope everything goes ok for you, let me know that you are ok

x


----------



## Nickipix

Hi Noodles, thanks for the encouragement. Did you have fresh or old spotting? This is what I'm paranoid about, because mine was fresh and everywhere I look that seems to be a really bad sign. x


----------



## noodles

i had brown not red - i think if you have ANY amount of red you should get yourself down to your clinic, A&E or early preg unit.  act deranged until they will scan you, cry, sob or anything that will make them do it.  its best to get it all checked out even if they send you home feeling stupid for bothering them.

i went and said i was bleeding when i wasn't (had stopped spotting 3 days earlier)- i just had really bad pain - but they checked me out and i felt much better to see there was the startings of a blob in there. it is too early to see anything but they can see if you are 'nearly' pregnant or not, a MC or ectopic will show as lots of blood in womb.

just get to the hospital and make use of all the taxes you have paid in your life - if drug addicts are allowed treatment in A&E after they have OD, surely you as a decent citizen should be given help and reassurance when you need it.

noodles


----------



## impi

Nickipix - i had brown bleeding at 8/9 weeks adn bright red at 12 weeks - it is soooooooo common to bled but that doesn't makeit any less scary. I was told to take it easy and if any of the symptoms changed or got worse to take myself down to A&E.
Hope everything is ok
Impi


----------



## Megan10

Just wanted to thanks everyone for the words of encouragement and to wish Nickipix all the best of luck.   As many of the girls have said it is not unusual to have some bleeding and for everything to be fine. 

However, I am afraid that it is all over for us. The bleeding suddenly got heavier yesterday and today the test is negative. We are absolutely devastated after getting this far for the first time ever.  

Love MeganXX


----------



## impi

Oh Megan i'm so sorry- i don't have any words that will magically make it better - if only it were that easy! We are all fighters and although sometimes we feel we can't fight any more we always find the strength to get back up! hope this comes quickly.
Impi


----------



## Nickipix

Hi Megan, I am so, so sorry. I wish there was something I could say or do. Please rest and take it easy and give in to your emotions. Thinking of you. x


----------



## GB

Hi

Sorry to jump in,just wanted to say i was so sorry to read about your loss Megan,i know how devastating this time will be for you both.5 weeks ago i went through the same,we lost our little one at 6 weeks 2days.  I so hope time will heal,things will get easier i promise.Take care of yourself,and each other,i hope you get your dream soon!xx

Nickipix - Sending you lots and lots of     When i had my bleeding i phoned my clinic and they reluctantly scanned me at 5wks 6 days,and we seen a heartbeat.It is so frustrating having to wait until 7 wks for the scan,but SOMETIMES (not in all cases) a heartbeat can be seen earlier as it did with me.I would recommend you try your luck with your clinic again,or your local early pregnancy assessment unit,who i am sure would be happy to scan you.Good luck and take care!!xx 


                                                Best wishes 

                                                      G xx


----------



## Nickipix

Thank you for the message, and I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you are doing ok. 

I haven't rung the clinic yet, I'm too scared. There is something (weirdly) satisfying in the not knowing, there's always that tiny ray of hope isn't there. I'm going to try and relax (yeah right, like that'll happen) and hold out until next Thursday. 

I (touchwood) haven't had any further "episodes" since, a bit of browny/yellowy discharge stuff but (pray it stays that way) no blood or bad cramping. 

I suppose though when we go, at least one way or another we can deal with it, good or bad. 

Take lot's of care 

X


----------



## penny353

Megan - I am so sorry for your loss.  There are no words to say to make this better but my thoughts and prayers are with you.    
Penny


----------



## Nickipix

The hospital have agreed to scan me slightly early on Monday. Ignorance is bliss though isn't it. There's always that little ray of "maybe" hope. I feel sick.


----------



## wendyf

Nicki

Sorry to hear you have had bleeding, I had bleeding from the start of my 1st pregnancy constant.  This pregnancy I had a bit of red blood, before I was due to get my scan at clinic and then loads of brown and every colour and when I rang them, I had to go in that day but thankfully it was all right.

Will be thinking about you on Monday.

Wendy xx


----------



## Nickipix

Hi Wendy, nice to hear from you. 

Did you have bright red blood? 

I haven't had loads and loads of it and each of the two episodes, I reckon I was bleeding for a total of 10 mins max. then it went brown and got lighter.

I keep hearing that's the bad stuff along with cramping. I did another test this morning which was just as strong, but the hospital said it's not an indicator because the hormones can remain in the body for up to a fortnight. 

I've got the yellowy discharge again which they said was good because it means the hormones are high, but they can't say everything's ok until they see me. 

I'm so scared I feel sick. 

Any advice?
x


----------



## Nickipix

ps i keep forgetting to say that I haven't passed any clots or anything (well not that I know of).


----------



## Megan10

Oh Nicki Sweetheart,
So sorry you have such an anxious time but with such a brief bleed and now nothing I think you are going to be just fine.
Hold tight, try and destress as much as you can at the weekend and I will be thinking of you on Monday. Try adn do some nice things to take your mind off it for a while.
Do let us know how you get on.
Love MeganXXXXX


----------



## Nickipix

Thanks Megan, your message means a lot. I will do my best to stay calm and I will let you know how I get on. Fingers crossed. I hope you are ok, I hope you are relaxing and I'm thinking of you too, if there is anything I can do, please let me know. x


----------



## wendyf

Nicki

Are you still using pessaries?  If so this is the yellowish discharge and lots of it I had, even for a while after I stopped.  My bleeding was bright red but only a small bit, once (I near fainted when I seen it).

Try not to worry if there is no bright red blood then thats good you still get loads of other discharge for a while (cleaning out).

Wendy x


----------



## wendyf

ps  I was told to take it easy for a few days.  So I didnt argue with that dh had to do all housework


----------



## Megan10

Hi Nicki,
I have been thinking of you over the weekend. I do hope everything is OK.
Love MeganXXX


----------



## Nickipix

Hi everyone. Just wanted to say thanks so much for all your encouragement. Unfortunately, I have had another ectopic pregnancy and underwent surgery on Monday evening. I am on the mend, although obviously still very raw but will be back soon and will try again. 

Wish you all the very best of luck. xx


----------



## mLouise

Oh No. I have been watching your story even though I haven't posted before. I am so so sorry. How awful for you. You must be devastated. I have just finished bleeding from a second ectopic pregnancy (naturally conceived). Luckily it resolved itself, however I am thing there must be something wrong with the tube as it is on the same side. I wish they took it out on my first laparoscopy as I don't want to have this risk as I am considering IVF now.

Hugs and loads of love. I hope you are on the mend and recovering well (physically as well as emotionally).

Louise xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nickipix

Hiya, following my first ectpoic (naturally conceived), it took me 4 years of pleading for them to remove the tube. Every month I was in agony, and I kept going back to my GP saying it wasn't right. They just kept telling me I had bad periods. I changed my GP 3 times before someone finally listened to me. The scarring from the ectopic was so bad, the tube had fused to my bowel. Finally they removed it. I am not medical by any means, but I would urge anyone to listen to their body, and if something doesn't feel right, act on it and get it checked out. 

This second time (with IVF) has just been hideous bad luck, although the surgeon did say to me that if there is a problem with a tube one side, invariably the other will be the same, hence the increased risk of another ectopic once you've had one. 

I have turned a corner today, no longer feel like I've been hit by a train, although emotionally I'll be up and down for a while I suppose. But, we will get through this and we will try again and now without any tubes, I know I'm going to get my baby, so all is not lost. We have to stay positive. xxxx


----------



## wendyf

Nicki

I am so sorry that you have had to go through another Ectopic pregnancy my heart goes out to you.  I wish you all the best for the future.  I know its hard but keep your chin up it   .  If you need to talk we are all here for you.

Wendy xx


----------



## NikiH

Nicki

I haven't posted to you on this thread, but have been following your story and am so sorry to hear your news, life can be cruel,  you sound very strong and positive a real inspiration, but you must take the time to recover emotionally and physically.  I hope things will work out for you and am sending you lots of  

Niki x


----------



## viviennef

Nicki, I am so sorry to hear about what's happened to you. I haven't posted to you before but I kept checking to see what happened at your scan. Hope you get your dream soon.  

Viv xx


----------

